

Show HN: dmangame - a python AI game - okayzedd

over the past couple months, i've picked up an old project around writing AI in python. the premise is to code a strategy for an AI player to use in a simplified RTS game. the AI basically takes the seat of a human player and the human codes its brain.<p>main site: http://okayzed.github.com/dmangame/introduction.html<p>app engine server and match archive that runs and hosts games: http://dmangame-app.appspot.com<p>github: http://github.com/okayzed/dmangame<p>more AI: http://github.com/okayzed/dmanai<p>i'm looking for players, comments, ideas, etc - thanks!
======
beza1e1
Bitbath is something similar, although the AI is limited by design. For
example, the units can only coordinate by 3-Integer radio messages.

<http://www.hacker.org/bitbath/>

~~~
okayzedd
that's really cool. i haven't seen bitbath or wormageddon before. wormageddon
looks amazing.

------
bobfrank
This is a fun game, simple enough rules to understand right away and start
coding your ai, and still enough complexity for interesting strategies.

------
okayzedd
an example game:
[http://okayzed.github.com/dmangame/circleblaster_vs_expand.h...](http://okayzed.github.com/dmangame/circleblaster_vs_expand.html)

~~~
joshu
Sorta amazed this works on my iPhone!

~~~
gcb
and android.

~~~
okayzedd
it's actually just JSON data being saved into a standalone html file with a
canvas element that is drawn onto, so it should work in most places.

------
younata
This looks to be a ton of fun. Thanks!

